# losing the will to live!



## hldevere (Apr 16, 2013)

hey just looking for some positive stories. my first IVF last year resulted in an miscarriage at 12 weeks.  i had 1 frosty left which resulted in BFN.  had another IVF at the beginning of this year which resulted in OHSS so they froze the 3 embies at day 2.  i have just had 2 put back and it resulted in a chemical.... am totally gutted as i had a really good feeling going into this FET.

i'm going to get my last remaining frosty put back this cycle but i am losing the will to live with this.  it just seems so hard to imagine that this will result in a BFP.  has anyone got any positive stories to share - need the lift!

thanks


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi JoJonz on the fet buddies board got BFP today. She had a single fet after a failed fresh cycle. I've decided she's my inspiration. I've only 1 which were putting back next month. Good luck xx


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

HI hldevere,

so sorry to hear it hasn't worked this time. 
As Jam&Cream said, I have just had a BFP from a FET with only one embie transferred, so it most definitely can happen. 
It's so tough but try as much as possible to put the past challenges out of your way and focus on the health of this embie... 
Sending loads of hugs and positive thoughts our way

Jam&Cream - glad to hear you're feeling positive too! 

Fingers crossed for both of you x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi hidevere I had a failed fresh cycle last year and had five blasts frozen from that cycle. Had my first FET this year with only one embryo transferred. I am now 20 weeks pregnant. I decided to make a lot of changes for my first fet cycle - i had an endo scratch, the embyo glue and i also had acupuncture starting before the cycle up to the day of transfer. I think acupuncture helped me a great deal to bring back my hormones into balance following my fresh cycle and it also helps your state of mind. I therefore would recommend it to anyone. Best of luck and i hope you get your bfp soon. xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Ah more good news here. Always good to hear. Massive congratulations to you both. X


----------



## hldevere (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for your messages of encouragement! waiting for my surge so expecting FET will be at the weekend.  they are putting me on steroids this time round.  keep your fingers & toes crossed for me


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Keep the faith those frozen babies can be strong little fighters!! excellent you're getting the steroids (presume prednisolone?) are you on them already as it's a good idea to start them day one of your cycle as inflammation needs to be under control before transfer so nothing attacks the embryo ie immune response, are they giving you clexane or aspirin at all?


----------



## hldevere (Apr 16, 2013)

yep its prednisolone.  they told me to start taking 2 (10mg) on morning of transfer as i have no medical indicators to suggest that i needed it earlier than that ... hope they were right! & im on 4 per day until day 4 post transfer then down to 2 per day until blood test. i'm on cyclogest pessaries & baby aspirin as well.  Had transfer yesterday so now just the waiting game ... !


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

I had 1 transferred and got a bfp this cycle. I also had an endo scratch.

I hope your transfer goes well and the steroids do the job for you.
x


----------



## hldevere (Apr 16, 2013)

congrats! that's great news...yes lets hope this is a sticky one & the steroids make the difference.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Great News!!!!!    this is it for you pls update on this thread  crossing everything for you xoxo


----------



## hldevere (Apr 16, 2013)

will do! on day 10po & counting - so far have resisted the urge to pee on sticks! mostly because my boobs aren't hurting yet   & they have done when i had my chemical & miscarriage...know its still early ... so keep everything crossed for me


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Your story reads like mine. . .I had cancelled cycles, OHSS, failed frozen cycles before having my son (a fresh cycle) in 2012.  I then went to have another fresh cycle, which was chemical but I had frosties.  I actually asked the doctor if I would disregard the frosties, such was my low opinion of it working.  Well, thank god he didn't listen to me because my three month old daughter was one of them!!  And I never, ever had sore boobs with her, throughout my whole pregnancy.  I actually wasn't even sick (and was terribly with my son) so don't read too much into that. Good luck!


----------



## hldevere (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow! that is so encouraging thanks for your post just the boost i needed


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

I'm so glad it helped, I really hope you are next! X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

it's true the fact you dont have anything is a good sign as hcg doesn't get high enough till around 8 weeks for symptoms  I had very little really of the typical dr google symptoms it was other stuff like being totally starving, and a pain like my hips were being pulled apart in my back, and my skin didn't get any spots like it would normally before AF so don't always expect the obvious x


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## hldevere (Apr 16, 2013)

Well all your positive vibes must have paid off!! Had my hcg bloods yesterday & it came out as 422!! So a really strong number for 16dpo!  Both me & the other half are gobsmacked we had written it off & were planning on turning the spare room into a pool room!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

omg             sosososososo happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! wow thats made my day FF is on a roll of bfps bet you're will to live is back now MUMMY  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

that prednisolone is miracle stuff eh


----------



## hldevere (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks    naturally over the moon! just need to get the 6 week scan out the way & see a nice strong heart beat & then i can relax a bit more    thanks for all your positive messages


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Told you  

Congratulations!


----------

